# How often do you visit the barn



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We go usually 3-4 times a week. It's a 25-minute drive each way, and i have work, family, and other obligations. I have gone more frequently if one of them needs daily medical care. At 4-5 days a week, I don't think you should feel guilty at all. There are people at my barn that only see their horses on the weekends. If you feel like you're starting to get into a good place in your relationship, then that tells me you are spending the right amount of time with him.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I feel bad only when she is stalled overnight (she has days where she's turned out 24/7). But if she's stalled staff leave before 6pm and it means she'll be in her own filth for too long for my liking. So even if I'm dog tired and can't do anything I do the bare minimum which is skip out, top up waters and groom. But usually I always end up doing something coz she cute  I will say it took a solid year before I could say she was properly mine and knew I was hers BECAUSE I boarded. At first she preferred the yard manager 100% and wouldn't even glance my way. It takes longer but it will happen. 

Anyway you're doing well. I know some ppl that board and see their horse once a month if that.


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

I go to the barn twice a day, every day. 
Main reason for this is because it's completely self board so I feed and tend to my horses 100% of the time. Some days I only have time to stop by to feed them, but most days, I manage to get at least a bit of time squeezed in for the horses. In the past things were different and it was harder to do, but it makes me appreicate how things are now since it means I see my horses every day and they're the ones to always give me a smile each day. It sounds like you have a good situation for your horses as well since they're able to run about instead of being stuck in a stall while you're not around.


----------



## Dria (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone. The nice thing about his current pasture is it is technically full board, I only feed when my friend is out of town or if I am around I will always help so that is part of the reason I dont need to go everyday. It is only about 15 min away from my house and even better in the winter once I can go right after work is about 5 min from my office. I was thinking of moving him to a self board place, since I do have the schedule to be there in the morning and in the evening to feed, but her place is pretty convenient right now and Newt seems to be happy there. He is super sweet and will callout when he sees me and trot up for some loving (tbh it is mostly to look for food, but Ill take it) I think that I still need to get use to the fact that I "own" a horse which is something I thought I would ease into right away, hoping now that we are working together well and aren't as stressed those overwhelming feelings of you're wasting this horse if you dont work with him everyday will decrease.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Normally, I'd go 3-4 times a week, maybe 4-5 days If I'm in competition. The last few months I've been going at least once daily, but that has been for an injury. Now I'm trying to go every 2-3rd day and honestly I've been feeling guilty too, but I know my horses are well cared for and I need a break too.

Usually after going so often, I get really burnt out! It becomes a chore after a while and actually, I've been putting off riding recently despite having quite a few available to ride. Honestly, most horses don't need to be ridden/ worked with 5-6 days/week. The exceptions would be If you are expecting to show, ride at a certain level and If you have a hot horse. Then, there is a fitness level a horse should be kept at to reduce risk of injury. 

Right now, It sounds as If you are pushing yourself to go to the barn as often as possible? I'd advise you not to because It can quickly suck the fun out of having a horse. Take a break when you need to and maybe change things up every now and then.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Back when I boarded mine I tried to go everyday. I am not good at letting other people care for my animals. I worry too much - even when I know they are being provided with excellent care so they are now at my house. Obviously I go down a minimum of twice a day and sometimes I go down just to sit or read a book....


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

As long as you're making sure your horse is taken care of I don't feel like there's any reason to feel bad about not being able to go see them a certain number of days a week when you're doing a full board and care, everyone has their own situation.

Currently I usually see my mare once or twice a week; I would like to go more often and I also sometimes get a feeling of "not doing enough", but in reality I am not reasonably at the point yet hat I can ride her without supervision. The family I board with encourages me to come out any time, I pay them for board and some extra for her training (they very graciously included any riding lessons I need into her board fee.) But, they are still working on getting their business up and running and property upkeep, the wife works outside the home and has to travel quite a bit, and they've recently had some damage to the property and problems with some neighbors that I know make it difficult for them to just drop everything when I come out for a lesson.

As I work toward being able to feel comfortable alone in the round pen or on a trail, I plan to spend more time with her. I'm still at the point of taking weekly to bi-weekly lessons and improving my knowledge and skill level. I just don't want them to feel like they have to stop and tend to me every time I show up. They've been extremely helpful and I just don't want it to feel like I'm taking advantage of them either. Also, because they've been working on a tune-up with her training that was desperately needed, I didn't necessarily want to be handling her all the time, possibly enforcing any bad habits they might be working to correct with my lack of experience. Once I'm able to ride solo I definitely plan on spending more time at the barn. I long for the day that I can leave work and just go ride. Right now between my schedule and theirs it just isn't ideal for me to be there more than I already am.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Each and every day. Family is not an issue as my wife and I go together. She plays with the minis, I play with Hamlet. I tend to actually ride him no more than twice a week, for 1.5 - 2 hours, in very hilly terrain. He looks buff, and he has no repetitive-stress injuries. All other times, activities include brushing, grazing, liberty work, or sitting in the pasture in a lawn chair next to their dinner hay and sipping a cold one. The sunsets at that barn are amazing, plus it's located in a bit of a valley, so I always feel like I'm in the Hobbit Shire - especially when nobody's running any gardening or farming machinery.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I struggle with this a lot actually. I know he is being very well cared for - he's on pasture 24/7 minus a few hours for breakfast and dinner when they are brought in. If there was something wrong with him I know the BO would contact me immediately, and our vet is just down the road. I think he likes seeing me and knows I'm his person, but I know that he is also happy out with his little herd just being a horse. But even though I know all of this I still feel bad when I don't see him. 

Between work, the long drive to the barn, and oppressive heat, lately I've been getting out there about twice to three times a week, and riding maybe two of those times. Hopefully this will change in fall when temps are more bearable.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My horses are out on pasture at a friend's place 24/7 with access to a pasture and shelter. They feed/water as a matter of course unless they let me know so I can plan to do it, or if I'm there and let them know it's been done. Sometimes I'm out daily, other times I may not get out for several days depending on my work schedule, other commitments, weather, etc. Especially in the winter when they feed in the midafternoon because it's dark at 4:30 and I don't get off work until 5:30, I don't make it out as much... because there's really not much I can do. If they've already been fed and checked and it's -20 and windy and dark, I can pass out some treats and give everyone some attention and that's about it. Without an arena, I don't worry too much about it. I know they will call if they see anything amiss, so it's ok to let yourself take a break now and then.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Mine were either on my land or in DIY livery, which meant visiting two to four times a day. It depended on whether they were stabled at night or during the day, grass 24/7, the weather, amount of exercise, health issues... I always stuck to 6am and 5.30pm no matter what though. At the moment it's zero, but that's another story. 

For about six months after leaving university, my parents and friends took over the majority of visits and i spent a lot of time feeling guilty for abandoning them and relying on other people. I quickly realized that they were happy and healthy and that's all that mattered. 

I think you're doing great visiting four or five times a week, some can't manage that in a month. Unfortunately, life gets in the way for many of us and we can only do our best with what we have.


----------



## nohiogal (May 9, 2019)

My horse has full board. I visit 4 times a week. Twice during the week and then usually Saturday and Sunday. I work full time plus I am married so I have to split my time between work, home, hubby and horse. If it was up to me I would love to go everyday but I kind of want to stay married!  


There are weekends I don't visit when we go on a camping weekend. I know she is properly cared for. The barn is run by an amazing woman who is also our trainer so I have no worries being away for several days or over the weekend.


She has lots of pasture and other horses so she is not lonely.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

5-6 typically. He's on full board so if I dont go out, he'll be just fine. He's out with a bunch of other in a big field, so I dont worry about him being bored.

I like to go out often to check things are right, like that he has his shoes on still. I have a hard time with fly sheets fitting him but the bugs are so bad so I go out often to check his sheet hasn't rubbed his wither too much. Same with his fly mask, ect. The barn staff will let me know if something is overtly wrong, but they don't put hands on him or take his blankets off unless I specifically ask them to or the blanket is torn and hanging dangerously.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I go at least 5-6x a week. I do give her Mondays off, and I usually just go home after work & do chores or relax on those days. Or when it's like storming/raining I usually don't go because well, not much I can do! :lol: She has a run-in & everything, she's well cared for, on pasture 24/7. The owner of the place has 5 horses of her own also, she's ALWAYS there because she runs her business there (she has a pet grooming business/pet boarding) too, so I know if anything were to happen I'd be the first to know. 
She LOVES seeing me almost every day though, she comes right up to me, or nickers to me then comes running. :lol: Plus, my BF's horse is in the field with her, so I know she has a buddy. 

It's about an hour from work, but only 20-25mins from home, so it's not bad. I try to go as much as I can.  I keep her in consistent work as well, so that helps.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

When I had to board my horse I went 6 days a week to visit ride,groom horse. Don't board any more have horse's at home so see them anytime I want,just walk out back door.


----------



## Apple6 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, Dria!
I'm happy to hear you care for your horse, and are always trying to spend time with Newton! And don't worry- even just hanging around the paddocks Newton is turned out in can actually help bond you too (although one-on-one riding and even short walks to the pasture or around the grounds in-hand do even more!). From the 4 barns I've boarded and/or worked at, boarders tend to see their horses during their off-days or weekends, or after work (say, 2-4 times a week on average). Try to ride, but if you don't have the time or energy, lunging is always a good method of exercise.

Just know that everyone has off-days where they're busy, tired or otherwise  You just gotta make sure your horse gets the exercise, love and care he needs (and since you're at a boarding facility, part of that is already covered!)


----------



## BeckyFletcher (Apr 18, 2019)

I often feel guilty but then try to talk myself out of it that Reno probably isn't upset he is still in the pasture with his friends eating at will. 


I have a tight schedule. Monday, Wednesdays, and Fridays I work at a barn that horse is not at, 1.2 miles from home from 6-9am. Then I work at my full time job 11:30-7:15pm. The time between is spent cleaning myself up and tending to our two dogs and three cats. Then I try to go out to see him after 7:15. Tuesdays I work 9am-7:30pm. I try to go out afterwards to see him. Thursdays I work 11-7:30pm and my goal is to get to him prior to work, but its generally after. Saturday and Sunday I work at barn he's not at from 6am-9am and try to go see him both days at some point. He's three miles from home boarded. Out during the day, stalled at night. In reality, anywhere from 2-6 times per week. Average is probably 3-4 times. He also gets trained for 30-45 minutes 1-4 times a week. I don't ride him unless I'm out there for a lesson. We do a lot of ground work and grooming. He uses an indoor, outdoor, and trails.


----------



## Dria (Dec 5, 2018)

I am going to try to stick to my 4-5 days a week. I know that it is better for horses to have consistency when training, so I am trying to ride at least every other day. Or is it better to do like 4 days in a row of riding? Most of the time I am happier at the barn than anywhere so I should just stop over worrying, lol. Newt and I hung out yesterday and I cleaned up his pasture and then we did like 20-30 min of groundwork and he was a happy camper, so even just hanging out is fun. I am lucky though that my husband and other fam members like to come hang out with Newt also and my friend (barn owner) always spends some time with him too or he is with the other horses, so he is always getting attention . I am trying to not burn myself out though and still have time for family, I figure it will just take some getting use to and I'm thinking once it stops being over 105+ outside I wont have the "need" to go see him it will be more "want" and then we can start getting back to trails and such too, which is our favorite.


----------



## PaintHorseHena (Jul 9, 2018)

Right now I have been super motivated and have been out at the barn almost every day, and riding 6 times a week. It helps one of my friends just started leasing a horse at the barn I board at. Riding with friends is definitely more fun. 
Otherwise I tend to get out 3-4 times a week when the weather is bad.


----------



## Dria (Dec 5, 2018)

PaintHorseHena said:


> Right now I have been super motivated and have been out at the barn almost every day, and riding 6 times a week. It helps one of my friends just started leasing a horse at the barn I board at. Riding with friends is definitely more fun.
> Otherwise I tend to get out 3-4 times a week when the weather is bad.


That definitely makes it nicer, it is best to ride with a buddy. I know that riding kinda gets a little boring by yourself. At least it does for me, my younger sister has been coming out with me lately and that has helped. I also put a training schedule together on what I want to work on week to week, which has helped motivate me a lot. I have a plan to go out at least 4 days in a row to ride and work on things then a day to just hangout and clean his pasture and then a day off. Something like that anyway, at least a day just to hangout together since I enjoy his company so much and I definitely have the time. Hopefully I stick to it for a bit at least AND we are rounding the corner to cooler weather and trail riding, which will make it much easier to find the motivation!


----------



## cherise1082 (Aug 8, 2019)

I find it's a balancing act...I try to go at least 3-4 times weekly; sometimes I make it out more. BUT I have a husband who works off shifts that I want to see, and a young son at home...he does like to go to the farm with me most days, as does my husband when he can, but life happens! My horse is at a good barn, and I know he is well taken care of if I don't make it there. It's nice to see that he runs up to me from the pasture when I do visit and we get to spend quality time together!


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I feel guilty when I don't go, but I can't always make it with my work schedule and it is a 25-30 minute drive each way. Mine are on partial self care so although they get fed twice a day and have automatic waterers, if I don't make it out there then they don't get out of their stalls (two are in 24 X 24 areas with half covered and half not, then one is in a 12 x 24 area with the same half covered and half not). They all have those jolly apple treat things in their pens (except my mare who ate hers in one day) and huge salt blocks, so they have things to help with boredom. They also have fans for hot days and heat lamps for cold ones. 

Typically I've been going at least four days a week, but I like to go more if I can.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My horses are home, so I don't have this issue, but I think the important thing is that your horse is happy and healthy. It takes time to build a relationship, even when they see you everyday. Think about it, you wouldn't just suddenly become best friends with someone you've only met a few times would you? It takes a year, maybe more for some horses. While it's an amazing feeling when your horse loves you more than anyone else, the reality is that since your horse is fed and cared-for by others, you are just one of the important people in its life. And that's ok! You should be proud of yourself for putting your horse's needs before your own. The bond will come in time. 

Oh, and when I did board a horse, I only got to see him about twice a week so 4-5 times is a lot!


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

You are right @Acadianartist! I do get a little jealous when the horses nicker for the BO, but then I make myself feel better that they just think of him as the alfalfa guy. Their attachment is to the food, not the guy.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

therhondamarie said:


> You are right @*Acadianartist* ! I do get a little jealous when the horses nicker for the BO, but then I make myself feel better that they just think of him as the alfalfa guy. Their attachment is to the food, not the guy.


Exactly! I joke that my horses get excited to see me because I am the hay dispenser. There is no way they can ever see me differently. Every single time I step out the back door, they look up expectantly and nicker because they hope I will bring them food! My only consolation is that they mostly still want to hang out with me after I feed them. So yeah, I wouldn't take it too personally


----------

